# Ancient egyptian architecture?



## Indusriver (Feb 14, 2011)

Nearly every other civilization is influenced by some other civilization in terms of their architecture but who did Ancient Egyptians learn their architecture from? considering they are one of the oldest civilizations. This is a really big mystery.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Nice pictures, but you must credit all of them to their sources. If you have the information and are willing to credit them, send me a pm and I'll reopen the thread. In the future, please credit all pictures. Thanks!


----------

